

Ubuntu Marks 'Bug No. 1' As Fixed, After Nearly Nine Years - dmoney67
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2013/05/30/187318344/ubuntu-marks-bug-no-1-as-fixed-after-nearly-nine-years

======
ColinWright
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5791981>

